# Homemade Field Blinds



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I was wondering if anybody tried making the PVC Eliminator Blind that was posted in the Duck Hunting Forum. I made it but my measurements were a little off because I wasn't sure where to measure from, but it still went together okay. I didn't see in the plans how to attach the doors, however. Does anyone know how to? After it is done, do you make some type of backrest in it so you can lay down? What kind of camo do you guys think is good to use, is lighter or darker better? I put some Game Tracker Fieldcover Cornfield on it, and I think it looked pretty good. I heard some people use zip ties to attach it, some use velcro. What do you guys think is better? Does anybody else have any good plans for blinds made out of PVC that I can try? If so, please email them to me. I'm on winter break and need something else to do besides fishing. :lol: Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## Lorz15 (Sep 29, 2003)

Well I am not sure how to do any of that and I don't know what is better, but I would like to know where I can get the plans. So if you have any information please let me know.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

It is on this website: http://home.cogeco.ca/~waterfowler/
Go to Plans. Must have acrobat reader.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check out this link, it has a lot of info on homemade blinds:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... hp?p=16336


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, I know, thanks. This is where I got my plans from. I got it from the website in one of the last replies. It didn't show or tell how to mount the doors on though. I emailed the guy who runs the website, but he didn't know anything about how to build it, he got the plans from somewhere else. I've been trying to think of a way myself, and since it doesn't seem like anyone attempted to build this blind, I will have to come up with my own solution.


----------

